# Curious



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

not the best pics as it was a tiny yard so it was hard.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

No opinions at all lol  dissapointed.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

none of these pictures are good for critique.
try getting some of him squared up, both sides and back and front end.
then maybe you will get some responses.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

What about this one, is it ok?









or this one, hes almost squared up. if not i can look throuh my photos and see i got something else.

































The one from behind probably wont be ok but can you use any of these?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

no, you need to square him up unsaddled.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is weak coupled and has a hunter bump.. might improve with more weight.. more muscling. He also sports a 'ewe' neck which will improve with time and putting a foundation on him so that his neck "turns over." This means he has learned to carry himself and the muscle along the top of the neck becomes larger and the muscle along the lower part of the neck becomes less pronounced. That being said, his neck is set a bit low so this will take time. 

Right now he travels with a hollow back and a high head.. so he needs to learn to travel with his head lower, and his abdominal muscles supporting an arched back and his weight on his his rear quarters. Right now he is not using his ring of muscles and it is not helping his conformation. 

He has a somewhat straight hind leg but he has good bone, roomy hocks and nice low hocks but his stifle is a bit high. Due to the weak coupling and being a bit straight through the stifle, he tends to stand a bit camped under. 

His shoulder is a bit steep and angle from point of shoulder to point of elbow is a bit flat and long. He has a nice front leg. A bit tied in behind the knee but she has large flat knees and good bone. 

He has nice sized feet. 

A little more weight and he would look a lot better.. smoother. He might look a lot better if the photos were better. 

To take a conformation photos, stand the horse straight with his front leg closest to the camera straight, leg away from the camera slightly behind so you see "space to the knees." Hind leg closest to the camera should be straight with the back of the cannon in line with the point of buttock. Hind leg away from the camera should be slightly ahead with space to the hocks. Head and neck in a relaxed position (not too high or too low). Photographer stands opposite the horse's hip to take the photo. 

It takes 3 people to take a photo of a horse. One person handles the camera and tells the handler how to set the horse up. One person is handling the horse and following those instructions. One person is standing outside the picture getting the horse to pay attention and flick his ears forward after the horse is set up.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't critique as I know nothing, but I think he's a cutie.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou andrea and thankyou for the critique. His neck has gotten worse as he has been left to just graze and because of the accident he lost weight and its been 2 months or so since being worked and has lost all the muscle along his back and bum. When I get him back into work I will take some good photos ^^ thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

What happened to him?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks like he has been cut up by getting tangled in the barbed wire fence that he is enclosed in.. there are scars on his right hock and gaskin.. cuts on his chest and side. VERY lucky he did not get his lower legs in that mess... though it is only a matter of time looking at the next to last photo with the 4 strand barbed wire fence next to him. See the cuts on his side and chest and legs? Also in the first post, look at photos 3 and 4.. this guy has been really cut up!

Barbed wire is a bad horse enclosure. 

There is also that low feeder that is for cattle that is just an accident waiting to happen for a horse.. all sorts of places for feet and legs to get tangled.

He is really a nice horse. Can you get him out of that situation? Very dangerous.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Elana said:


> He looks like he has been cut up by getting tangled in the barbed wire fence that he is enclosed in.. there are scars on his right hock and gaskin.. cuts on his chest and side. VERY lucky he did not get his lower legs in that mess... though it is only a matter of time looking at the next to last photo with the 4 strand barbed wire fence next to him. See the cuts on his side and chest and legs? Also in the first post, look at photos 3 and 4.. this guy has been really cut up!
> 
> Barbed wire is a bad horse enclosure.
> 
> ...


 
None of those cuts are from those barbed wire fences. They are from one barbed wire fence that had one layer above it that was an electric piece and he spooked, galloped right up about 100 metres from the arena and bolted through the fences, cutting up his chest. None of his injuries have been from the fencing when hes in his right state of mind. He was terrified had a lunge rope flailing at his side and a massive adrenalin rush. We were all powerless and could just try and catch up to him as he ran through many paddocks fences, jumped one and faceplanted after it. I can get you some worse photos of how his chest was, thhose photos are weeks old from when it actually happened. And the low feeder was a water trough I'm pretty sure? he doesnt live there anymore anyway. And he did get his lower legs tangled in barbed, but he rippped himself free during his adrenalin rush


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Shame poor chap  Is he off the track? And did his injury happen when he first came off the track? If so these things happen SO easily, they have no idea. It looks like he has healed up nicely tho! 

Im no conformation pro and you need better photos for others to give you a good opinion but IMO he is just gorgeous!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

MysticL said:


> Shame poor chap  Is he off the track? And did his injury happen when he first came off the track? If so these things happen SO easily, they have no idea. It looks like he has healed up nicely tho!
> 
> Im no conformation pro and you need better photos for others to give you a good opinion but IMO he is just gorgeous!


 
Hey hes not off track but i bought him and wasnt told he was slightly green on some things and so i, being in experienced when it comes to lunging got told he was good to lunge but he pulled it over me, tried to bolt away in a canter and then spooked at the lunge rope and kept going  it was awful. hes healed so well, when i get him back into work you will see how great the scars are


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Sometimes the have their own small amount of "crazy" in them regardless of whether they have raced or not! a TB is it's own creature! Accidents happen, he looks nicely healed  Sure he also learned from the accident! 

I only got my OTTB on 21 January this year and he was kicked in his leg a week after I got him and he looked terrible. Not his fault at all but when he was sound he still had a HUGE hematoma on his leg and I would walk him out to help with the swelling and people always HAD to look! He still has a lump! And to make it worse I treated it with purple spray so it REALLY stood out for them to look at as he walked past! He hasnt been kicked since, learned his lesson VERY quick! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah, the poor babies. I would just hug them and love them and call them "George"...I am so glad these guys have you to love them.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou and wow thats pretty nasty. I rememebr last week or so when we were moving my horse to a new aggistment and i bought my horse out and he had lost weight, lost all his muscle, had scars all over him and cuts and sores from his old herd. I swear people must have though he was abused or something :/ 
This is what he went from.

from this :
















































to this:


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Shame Tayz  That barbed wire in the picture looks rusty and dangerous. Moral of the story, avoid barbed wire at ALL costs!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

The place we are now at isnt th one with the rusty barbed wire luckily. theres a tiny bit of barbed in some places but mostly its just normal stuff


----------



## Cowgirlali (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor guy, that looks pretty awful! Why is it all white around the cuts?


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

An ointment they have used to heal it I would say? We use an antibiotic purple spray but it tends to aid scaring more than a cream.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

His face in that one pic with all his scars is like "im sorry mommy i didnt mean too" such a cutie.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hhahaa agreed he was very sore and sorry for himself and yep the white stuff was from the yellow lotion we put on his cuts, it was that colour when it dried onto the cuts.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

We have one called Prenine, it's magic! Also yellow in colour, has Iodine in it. Really heals them up nice


----------

